# proprio



## reys

Ciao! Ancora una volta ho bisogno di aiuto_. _Il uso de la parola _propio_ nella frase_:

Non posso proprio soffrirlo

_in spagnolo sarebbe:_

*De verdad* que no puedo soportarlo ?

_Ma proprio anche ha altri usi, vero? Può significare _tipico_ o _justo_?

Che ne dite? Saluti!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Esatto! Nella frase che hai riportato significa de verdad...


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Ma come avverbio può anche significare:

1.precisamente
2.come riposta affermativa
3.in frasi negative nel significato di "per niente"

E poi è anche aggettivo possessivo, ma non penso rientri negli usi a cui facevi riferimento te...


----------



## reys

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Ma come avverbio può anche significare:
> 
> 1.precisamente
> 2.come riposta affermativa
> 3.in frasi negative nel significato di "per niente"
> 
> E poi è anche aggettivo possessivo, ma non penso rientri negli usi a cui facevi riferimento te...



Grazie, IPC! Un grandissimo favore, potresti dare un esempio per ogni uso? 

1. Precisamente:
2. Come risposta affermativa
3. In frasi negativa nel significato di "per niente":

Grazie mille!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

1. Era proprio quello che volevo dire  
2. Era questo il libro che cercavi? Proprio
3. Non mi è proprio piaciuto questo film


----------



## reys

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> 1. Era proprio quello che volevo dire
> 2. Era questo il libro che cercavi? Proprio
> 3. Non mi è proprio piaciuto questo film



Wow! Ma che interessante parola e risorsa! 

Grazie mille, IlPetaloCremisi!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Figurati Reys!!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

L'equivalente in spagnolo per ciascuno di questi usi quale sarebbe?


----------



## reys

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> 1. Era proprio quello che volevo dire
> 2. Era questo il libro che cercavi? Proprio
> 3. Non mi è proprio piaciuto questo film





IlPetaloCremisi said:


> L'equivalente in spagnolo per ciascuno di questi usi quale sarebbe?



Bene, secondo me:

1. Era precisamente/justamente lo que quería decir.
2. ¿Éste era el libro que buscabas? ¡Exactamente!
3. ¡Esta película no me ha gustado para nada/en lo absoluto!

Come puoi vedere, la scrittura cambia un po' ma non l'idea, specialmente nel 3.

Saluti!


----------



## fabiog_1981

Reys, por si no lo sabes "proprio" significa también "propio"
Ej.: Produzione propria
Ciao


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

fabiog_1981 said:


> Reys, por si no lo sabes "proprio" significa también "propio"
> Ej.: Produzione propria
> Ciao


 
Pero fabio en este caso proprio no es adverbio sino adjetivo...


----------



## reys

fabiog_1981 said:


> Reys, por si no lo sabes "proprio" significa también "propio"
> Ej.: Produzione propria
> Ciao





IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Pero fabio en este caso proprio no es adverbio sino adjetivo...



Hola, Fabio! Sí, efectivamente, también puede significar "propio". En este caso, como lo menciona IlPetaloCremisi, lo estábamos analizando desde su función de adverbio. Pero tu observación es muy bien recibida. Muchas gracias. 

Saludos!


----------



## Dankgerit

Una duda que me surge al respecto de esta frase:

_2. Era questo il libro che cercavi? *Proprio*_

Sería lo mismo decir... _era questo il libro che cercavi? *appunto!...  ?*_

Lo pregunto porque en español ambas frases vendrían a ser iguales; una respuesta afirmativa para exclamar precisamente!.


----------



## irene.acler

Dankgerti, a decir verdad "appunto" no me suena muy bien como respuesta a esa pregunta.


----------



## Dankgerit

Ah, entiendo Irene, en este caso queda más "proprio". Entonces "appunto" es más recurrente en conversaciones, para reafirmar que estas de acuerdo con tal o cual comentario no es así?


----------



## irene.acler

Exactamente! Así es!


----------



## Dankgerit

Grazie


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Dankgerit said:


> Una duda que me surge al respecto de esta frase:
> 
> _2. Era questo il libro che cercavi? *Proprio*_
> 
> Sería lo mismo decir... _era questo il libro che cercavi? *appunto!...  ?*_
> 
> Lo pregunto porque en español ambas frases vendrían a ser iguales; una respuesta afirmativa para exclamar precisamente!.




Secondo me può funzionare anche "appunto" come risposta affermativa ad una domanda...


----------



## karunavera

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> 1. Era proprio quello che volevo dire
> 2. Era questo il libro che cercavi? Proprio
> 3. Non mi è proprio piaciuto questo film


Perdona IPC pero yo nunca he oido decir, ni siquiera diria, "proprio" en sentido afirmativo asi como en tu segundo ejemplo, mas bien anadiria "questo" o sea "proprio questo"


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo con karunavera. Pero "appunto" no me suena para nada...mmm


----------

